# Mascarpone Cheese



## princess2glo (Apr 30, 2010)

Can you substitute cream cheese for mascarpone cheese?  What does mascarpone cheese taste like?


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (May 1, 2010)

Hi -- and welcome to discuss cooking!

Mascarpone cheese has a very similar texture as cream cheese, but is definitely a little smoother.

In terms of taste, mascarpone is pretty different. At its creamiest, it will taste like thick, cream-cheese-textured whipping cream. It will be buttery, rich, but also fresh tasting. Some fresh mascarpones can have a slight tang to them, but it's very subtle.

Cream cheese is a lot more sour than mascarpone. 

If you need to use something in a pinch, cream cheese plus some sugar can be substituted, but it will be different. Depending on your tastes, it might be better. Generally, though, mascarpone is considered a higher-end ingredient and some people really care. Others don't, however.

Does this make sense? Really, you should get some and give it a try! Figure out if you think there's a significant difference.

Tim


----------



## buckytom (May 1, 2010)

the little flute is quite right, imo. 

blend/whip the cream cheese with some butter or cream, and add a simple syrup to sweeten.

moscarpone is halfway between whipped cream and cream cheese, generally speaking.


----------



## 2day2eat (May 5, 2010)

U can substitute with normally


----------

